# Attention General Public, May I Have Your Attention Please...



## tydek07 (Feb 8, 2009)

take no credit for picture


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope you don't take credit for that with the spelling errors.


----------



## Hastings (Feb 8, 2009)

Some members here are just so...

Frustratingly, absurdly grumpy. 

I hope EMS doesn't turn me old and humorless too.



Anyway, funny picture. True too.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 8, 2009)

Hastings said:


> Some members here are just so...
> 
> Frustratingly, absurdly grumpy.
> 
> ...


 
So it is okay to have a poster representing EMS with words used or misspelled incorrectly?

In that case I guess it is a funny picture of EMS. I initially thought it was a public information poster.


----------



## reaper (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Vent, A lot of people do not know the difference between "laying" and "Lying"!

Don't worry, if is a peeve of mine too!


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 8, 2009)

They could also be talking about the use of the word "Your" as opposed to the contraction "You're" meaning You Are.


----------



## reaper (Feb 8, 2009)

You might want to change He to She or your might make HER mad!!! LOL


----------



## Sasha (Feb 8, 2009)

Retracted.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## VentMedic (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you.  Nice touch on changing MVA to traffic accident.


----------



## reaper (Feb 8, 2009)

But it should be "lying in a pool of blood"! A person lies down, you lay an object down.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 8, 2009)

reaper said:


> But it should be "lying in a pool of blood"! A person lies down, you lay an object down.


 
I believe you are correct about that sir.

We need to contact MMiz and tell him to get his red pen.


----------



## tydek07 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, the whole point of posting this is gone  o-well, I thought it was funny 

 (looking past the spelling errors).


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Very well. Please amend my post to read "they" in place of any gender specific pronouns.


----------



## marineman (Feb 9, 2009)

Not all traffic accidents require an ambulance. If you're going to the hospital to ensure you get insurance money a taxi will do just fine. Had to do a full "immobilization" yesterday from an MVC that didn't even put a scratch on either vehicle.


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 8, 2009)

Still pretty funny, despite the spelling errors.


----------



## Medic506 (Apr 24, 2009)

Rules to live by....

We use to talk about this saying we are here for the strokes, codes and heart attacks, NOT for the stubbed toes.  Sadly we can no longer say that cuz just recently we in fact did send a crew out for a stubbed toe...seriously people, use some common sense.

Oh well, it's their money they're wastin' and keepin' us in business!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 29, 2009)

those are great. If those are not real PSA's they could be


----------

